# Reminder for noobs: Free Zippo Pipe Insert



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

If you already have a Zippo, all you have to do is mail it to:

Zippo Repair Clinic 
1932 Zippo Drive 
Bradford, PA 16701

To get this:










To replace this:










Make sure you include a note explaining what you want, and include your email and home address (they pay for return postage). Advantage, it lights pipes much better when held sideways over the bowl. Make sure to use the black bottle fluid; it doesn't have a lighter fluid taste.

The best news is that their turn around time is under two weeks right now based on my experience. In the past it was 6+.


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

I did this just this past autumn.

The kind lady at Zippo I spoke to didn't even make me send it in, she just sent me a pipe chimney. It took only about a week, but, sadly, I got a stainless chimney for my brass zippo.

I don't care. I think the customer service was incredible


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

Just wanted to ask if the lighter needs to be repaired at all of if it still works like the day it was brought in order to get the free insert. Also with the note does one write it out on a blank paper or use the form provided by the zippo site? Thanks.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Er999 said:


> Just wanted to ask if the lighter needs to be repaired at all of if it still works like the day it was brought in order to get the free insert. Also with the note does one write it out on a blank paper or use the form provided by the zippo site? Thanks.


Perfect working order is A-Okay. My note was a Post-it. No problem.


----------



## JKlavins (Jun 28, 2013)

I just bought a pipe lighter from 1982 on ebay, it was in rough shape. The flint was corroded, and it smelled like the pervious owner used diesel fuel or something! I cleaned it out and restored it as best I could, and I heard zippo could do it as well. I also heard that if I did send it to zippo, they would just clean it and replace the insert. I want to keep the 1982 parts complete, so should I try to order an insert separately and use it in the 82 lighter or would I just be better off getting a new complete pipe zippo? Thoughts?


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

JKlavins said:


> I just bought a pipe lighter from 1982 on ebay, it was in rough shape. The flint was corroded, and it smelled like the pervious owner used diesel fuel or something! I cleaned it out and restored it as best I could, and I heard zippo could do it as well. I also heard that if I did send it to zippo, they would just clean it and replace the insert. I want to keep the 1982 parts complete, so should I try to order an insert separately and use it in the 82 lighter or would I just be better off getting a new complete pipe zippo? Thoughts?


I've never done it myself, but my understanding from others is that in the past people got both the Zippo with the new pipe insert plus the old insert back. I don't know if something has changed and they are keeping the old insert, or if they are still returning both. I will find out soon though since I'm about to order two Zippos on Ebay, one that says "U.S. Army" (to replace the one I bought in the PX right after Basic Training as soon as we were again allowed to smoke and long ago lost) and another that says "IDF". If you want to wait for a definite answer, I should be able to tell you current practice then, but I'm sure someone else will soon confirm whether or not they still return the original insert (I'd be surprised if they didn't).


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

JKlavins said:


> I just bought a pipe lighter from 1982 on ebay...


Which model? The brass version with the little "cuts" in the corners and nothing else? I've got one of those, an eBay purchase to replace one I got in (surprise) '82 and lost in the early '90s.

I use (when I use a Zippo at all) a pipe style gas insert made by (I think) Vector. Perhaps no longer so windproof, but much more convenient and no taint from the fuel. I know that many have no problem, but however I've used one and with whatever fuel, I could always taste the fuel.


----------



## Er999 (May 31, 2013)

drastic_quench said:


> Perfect working order is A-Okay. My note was a Post-it. No problem.


Ok thanks.


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

El wedo del milagro said:


> I think the customer service was incredible


About 30 years ago a friend sent a bespoke engraved one back with a broken hinge. He was worried that they'd simply replace the whole thing.

They spot-welded in a new hinge and replaced the chimney (which as just a bit dirty). Even polished it. After sales service is second to none. I've never heard of anyone who's been disappointed. The free pipe insert (I'd also assume a new standard one if you bought one with a pipe insert) is beyond the call of duty.

You get the feeling that you could send them a rivet and they'd replace the rest for you. Loads of stories about them replacing lighters that had been crushed beyond recognition by machinery.

Oh yeah. And postage back to the UK was covered.


----------



## JKlavins (Jun 28, 2013)

steinr1 said:


> Which model? The brass version with the little "cuts" in the corners and nothing else? I've got one of those, an eBay purchase to replace one I got in (surprise) '82 and lost in the early '90s.
> 
> I use (when I use a Zippo at all) a pipe style gas insert made by (I think) Vector. Perhaps no longer so windproof, but much more convenient and no taint from the fuel. I know that many have no problem, but however I've used one and with whatever fuel, I could always taste the fuel.


I'm not sure exactly what you mean but here it is:







(nevermind, I don't have enough posts to show photos)


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Just to clarify: I did get back both my original insert and a new pipe insert. They also included two flints and some catalogs.


----------



## JKlavins (Jun 28, 2013)

I think I will definitely send it in then!!


----------

